# Getting braces/cosmetic



## orange.paint (8 Nov 2006)

I have searched the site along with the link:

http://www.dnd.ca/dpsp/engraph/dpspden_e.asp

Which has been helpful in a few aspects.However I went to see the dentist on base today for a consultation to have my 4 wisdom teeth hauled out.(Yes I know anything relating to wisdom I should leave in there )I asked about getting braces as my wife had them done when she was in the army for a tooth that grew in a bit crooked behind a baby tooth at the age of 25.The captain told me unless I had a serious medical problem due to my crooked teeth or was seriously messed up as in:
http://www.daoc-trophy-mobs.com/mob/barracuda.html
I could not get braces through DND.However after looking through the dental webpage it states a member has up to 1500$ he can spend per year.So would I be covered if it was for cosmetic reasons?I only have two bottom teeth that are slightly offset.Also anyone who had gotten braces on the east coast (preferably gagetown in the past little while)How much did it cost?

The good captain explained that basically they didn't do cosmetic work without a medical reason to do it.10 years ago he said they would have done it no problem.Guess things changed.1500$ is a lot of money to fork over in one lump for me right now.Just wondering what options I have open to me.

Cant give me braces, yet the give sex changes out to confused individuals??? 
Aint that cosmetic?

cheers


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Nov 2006)

No, it's not cosmetic, it's psychological.


----------



## glenndon (8 Nov 2006)

I have asked about the braces thing as well, as I have some crooked teeth and want them.

I got the same answer, they won't cover them.

As well, unlike our dependants under the PSHCP who get 50% of braces covered by our what?  $4 monthly fee?  We get nothing.  So if we want them, we pay for them, all, out of our own pockets.

So get them at your own risk I was told.  If the military wants to deploy me while they are on, and they need to come off, well then that's at my own cost as well.

I looked into the invisiline option, but the ortho who did the free consult said I wasn't a good candidate.

So until then, I'll believe my mom when she said my crooked teeth add character to my smile.   :


----------



## Brad Sallows (8 Nov 2006)

>No, it's not cosmetic, it's psychological.

So is a sense of self-worth based on physical attractiveness.  I suppose if you're irretrievably homely, your best bet is to claim you wish to switch sides.


----------



## Strike (9 Nov 2006)

You can't compare the two.

Does a provincial health plan cover braces?  I don't believe they do.  Therefore, neither does the military.

Does a provincial health plan cover a sex change?  Yes, every single province does, which is one of the reasons the military does.

Why don't we just throw Lazik into the mix?  Let's just stick to braces, shall we?


----------



## old medic (9 Nov 2006)

Just a point of order:  Not every province cover sex changes. Ontario does not.

That said, lets all stick to dental coverage.  There is another thread floating around here on 
the gender issue.


----------



## Cansky (9 Nov 2006)

Sex changes are no longer covered by the military.  (been like that for about 4 years) as for the dental thing.  Great west life (who insures our dependents dental) covers braces up to $2500 in a life time.  If your a military couple then you both can claim dental for your depentdents.  My daughter has just started braces under both of us she is covered up to $5000 ($2500 per plan).  But keep in mind with the soldiers there is more at play.  IT takes up to 2 years for the braces to be completed.  During which you aren't deployable overseas (which might not be a problem depending on your posting) and until your treatment is complete not able to take a posting.  I know of 2 persons that I work with in Gagetown currently undergoing braces.  I would do alot of research and keep fighting.  Braces have always been an issue in the CF.  I had mine 10 years ago.  I was told then that it wasn't possible, the budget was frozen, that Ottawa didn't believe in braces etc........  But eventually you'll find the right person who will fight and do the paper work necessary. 

Of course if its that important to you, You could always pay for it yourself (lasix eye surgery isn't covered and it costs about as much)
Just my 2 cents worth
Kirsten


----------



## muffin (9 Nov 2006)

099* said:
			
		

> I have searched the site along with the link:
> 
> http://www.dnd.ca/dpsp/engraph/dpspden_e.asp
> The captain told me unless I had a serious medical problem due to my crooked teeth or was seriously messed up



You should meet with an orthodontist to see if you have any bite mis-alignment (ie medical problem). 

I had braces as an adult - got them off about 2 years ago - they were on for nearly 3 years. When it was all said and done - the breaces cost $5500 and the surgeries and extractions etc anouther $2500. Thank goodness I am a public servant and all but $500 of all of it was covereed 100% (joined coverage with hubby).

If you only have 2 teeth out of place then invisaline might work for you - and there is no cost to having them "removed" if necessary - they just come out. Keep in mind though Invisaline is more expensive than traditional braces... but you may not need them for as long.

Good luck


----------

